# [DUP] Bildbetrachter

## Karsten1973

Hi, 

ich suche einen möglichst konfortablen Bildbetrachter mit Slideshow-Funktion. Unter Windows benutze ich ACDSee - gibt es für Linux etwas ähnliches? Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Karsten

----------

## chrib

z.b. gqview, pornview. Am besten forstet Du Dich mal durch media-gfx durch, da sind einige Bildbetrachter drin enthalten.

HTH

Christian

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat von Suche schnellen Grafikviewer geschlossen. Bitte gegebenenfalls nochmal dort nachfragen.

----------

